# "Obey the Ferrox" Available for Pre Order!



## Dragoneer (May 2, 2008)

We're pleased to announce that our "Obey the Ferrox" T-shirt is now available for pre-order from the FA store on Rabbit Valley. Support the site and snag a great shirt in the process!

http://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_5089_0_0.html

Once again, endless thanks go out to Nilin for her amazing design.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 2, 2008)

I'll take 12. >_>

Looks like a great shirt. I hope it does well.


----------



## Grimfang (May 3, 2008)

First time I have ever put in a pre-order for a shirt. Ever. Can't wait


----------



## Takun (May 3, 2008)

Bah if it wasn't for a broken amp I'd pre-order too.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 4, 2008)

=0_0= holy... Must preorder....  *pulls out pockets, a lone moth escaping* well crap.


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2008)

No smalls, eh? EH?!


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 5, 2008)

First of all what the hell is a Ferrox?


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> First of all what the hell is a Ferrox?



Only the coolest animal ever.


----------



## Grimfang (May 5, 2008)

Ferrox, as I know it, is the name of the Fur Affinity's Future project. Sometime this year (methinks, if things go well?) we'll be treated to a new Fur Affinity build and layout.

The whole site is being redone from scratch and recoded to be more efficient and uder-friendly and all that wonderful jazz. :]


----------



## Rhainor (May 6, 2008)

You're just a tad off.  The answer to the question asked is: it's a cross between a ferret and a fox, and is the species of FA's mascot, Fender.

The in-development update of the site was code-named "Ferrox" after said mascot.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 6, 2008)

I could have sworn fender was a raccoon.


----------



## Rhainor (May 7, 2008)

Nope.  Just take a look at the "Artist Information" section on said mascot's FA Userpage.


----------



## pitonpeludo (May 21, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> First of all what the hell is a Ferrox?



Unacceptable. -10 points.


----------



## Emerald Green Hedgehog (May 22, 2008)

Can't pay in UK sterling!? Damn >.< Defenetly worth it considering its a bargain at Â£11 or less.


----------



## Grimfang (May 22, 2008)

So do we know when the shirts will shipped out, like a specific date? I'm excited for the ferroxy goodness and its getting to be the end of May


----------



## Dragoneer (May 22, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> So do we know when the shirts will shipped out, like a specific date? I'm excited for the ferroxy goodness and its getting to be the end of May


Right now I'm waiting on the proofs to arrive at my place. Hopefully they should be here by tomorrow. Once I get them, I'll give the go ahead on how I feel about them... if I like them, production starts instantly. If I dis-approve of the draft shirts then we'll revise them. I'm serious when I say that I want any and all FA-branded merch to be the best of the best, and to stand out with quality. Hence why I ignore sites like Cafe Press.

If it's not a good quality shirt, something I'd personally wear... then I'm sure as hell not going to try to sell it to you guys. =P Hence why it's taken so long for official FA stuff to come to light.

But seriously. It's not much longer 'til the shirts sell.


----------



## Jelly (May 22, 2008)

Feh. I guess smalls aren't happening, huh? Ah well. I'm used to it.


----------



## Grimfang (May 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Right now I'm waiting on the proofs to arrive at my place. Hopefully they should be here by tomorrow. Once I get them, I'll give the go ahead on how I feel about them... if I like them, production starts instantly. If I dis-approve of the draft shirts then we'll revise them. I'm serious when I say that I want any and all FA-branded merch to be the best of the best, and to stand out with quality. Hence why I ignore sites like Cafe Press.
> 
> If it's not a good quality shirt, something I'd personally wear... then I'm sure as hell not going to try to sell it to you guys. =P Hence why it's taken so long for official FA stuff to come to light.
> 
> But seriously. It's not much longer 'til the shirts sell.



Exciting! Take your time then. Not rushing, just eager


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 24, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> First time I have ever put in a pre-order for a shirt. Ever. Can't wait



I have a few Ozy & Millie shirts (though are fairly ragged now)


----------

